# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Вокальные и хореографические конкурсы и фестивали в Прибалтике

## karalius

Добрый день 
Мы детско-творческая организация Литвы. Уже 5 лет организуем для местных детей разные вокальные и хореографические конкурсы и фестивали. Вот стали подумывать а не сделать ли что нибуть международное. 

Здесь собираетса немало руководителей детких коллективов. И вот вопрос: а было бы интересно приехать на фестиваль в Литву? Положения пока нету, но могу предположить что фестиваль будет в марте или апреле 2010 года. Цена на проживание+орг.взнос около 170-200 Eur.

Если кому интересно, пожалуйста ответте. Если будет заинтересованность будем делать фестиваль, но если нет, то увы...

Спасибо :)

----------


## Milya

*karalius*,
 Думаю, желающие будут. Я голосую "за".

----------


## Mazaykina

> а было бы интересно приехать на фестиваль в Литву?


Вы покажите, что вы уже делали, какие детки к вам приезжают, кто в жюри. Если интересно- можно будет будет и поговорить более подробно.

----------


## karalius

> Вы покажите, что вы уже делали, какие детки к вам приезжают, кто в жюри. Если интересно- можно будет будет и поговорить более подробно.


Мы делали 5 вокалных конкурса, 5 хореографических и 3 вокалных фестиваля.
Но все эти мероприятия невыходя из Литовских границ. Значит и детки и жюри у нас местные, врятли кого знаете.

----------


## Alenajazz

*karalius*,
 Идея хорошая! Напишите, пожалуйста, делятся ли у вас танцевальные дисциплины на подвиды (джазовый танец, модерн, эстрадно-спортивный танец, и др?) Или: эстрадный танец, народный танец, классический танец, современная хореография? Солисты? Дуэты? Малые формы ансамбля? Ансамбль? Возрастные группы? Количество дней? Экскурсии? (стоимость) Питание? (стоимость) Постарайтесь сообщить информацию пораньше, так как 2 сентября уже планируем все поездки! Участников поездки (потенциальных) необходимо заинтересовать, ЧТО будет, поэтому ждем более подробной информации!!!! Фестиваль это будет или фестиваль-конкурс?

----------


## karalius

> Постарайтесь сообщить информацию пораньше, так как 2 сентября уже планируем все поездки!


Извините, но до 2 сентября уже никак неуспеем. Более точная информация была бы к концу сентября. 

Это будет конкурс-фестиваль, 2-3 возрастные категории, танцы будем делить на стили, питание 3-х разовое, экскурсии минимум: Каунас, Вилнюс, Тракай. Цена на все (будем стараться) без транспорта и визы до 200Eur.

----------


## Alenajazz

*karalius*,
 А солистов приглашаете? И я правильно поняла - в 200 евро включено всё, кроме дороги до вас и обратно и визы? (то есть в эту цену включено: участие в конкурсе, экскурсии, питание, проживание) А страховка нужна? И конкретно в каком городе будет проходить?

----------


## karalius

> А солистов приглашаете?


Нет, только колективы.




> И конкретно в каком городе будет проходить?


Наша организация из Каунаса, но фестиваль будет проходить в несколькох городах. 




> И я правильно поняла - в 200 евро включено всё, кроме дороги до вас и обратно и визы?


Это примерная цена, в которую мы постараемся поместится. Конечно может быть разница +-20Еur. Это только сбор начальной информации и контактов организторам об участниках, участникам о организаторах.

----------


## Milya

Мысли вслух: конечно, только коллективы - это быстрая самоокупаемость проекта. Но если мы, организаторы, делаем своё дело для молодых и ради самоутверждения талантливых детей, необходимо дать возможность выступить солистам, причём во всех номинациях хореографического жанра. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/827605m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/813269m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/797909m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/833748m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/822484m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/820436m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

А чем солисты мешают окупиться проекту? У них взнос больше, чем у ансамблей. Я просто плотно с солистами работаю. Их у меня много. Кто-то да поедет. А ансамбль собрать, да когда танцы массовые - по 20-30 человек в номере... Проблематично. Это же документы, визы, согласие родителей и так далее. Подумайте насчет солистов!

----------


## karalius

> Подумайте насчет солистов!


Подумаем, и наверное положительно.

----------


## мусяня

*karalius*,
*Milya*,
 Тему почистила,о личном говорите в личке. :Aga:

----------


## karalius

Путешествующий фестиваль 2010. 
- Р И Г А -

Положение фестиваля:

Приглашаем Ваш коллектив для участия в фестивале "Путешествующий фестиваль 2010", который состоится 16-17 октября 2010 года в Риге (Латвия).

1.	Участники фестиваля:
1.1.	детские и юношеские танцевальные коллективы всех жанров;
1.2.	детские и юношеские вокальные коллективы всех жанров.
2.	В каждом коллективе не меньше 8 человек. Участники фестиваля, вокальные ансамбли исполняют две песни (танцевальные коллективы два танца). Длительность каждого номера не более 4-x мин.
3.	Все участники награждаютса дипломами и сувенирами фестиваля.
4.	Программа фестиваля и финансовые условия участия:

4.1.	Вариант -А- (1 ноч в гостинице, питание):
16 октября: прибытие на фестиваль, регистрация, обед, репетиция, фестиваль в доме культуры VEF (www.vefkp.lv), ужин, дискотека для участников, VIP фуршет для руководителей коллективов, ночлег в гостинице TOMO (www.tomo.lv);
17 октября: завтрак, отъезд коллективов.

4.2.	Вариант -B- (без ночлега и без питания):
16 октября: прибытие на фестиваль, регистрация, репетиция, фестиваль в доме культуры VEF (www.vefkp.lv), дискотека для участников, VIP фуршет для руководителей коллективов

Цена Вариант А: 55,- Eur/человек, (на 15 человек 1 бесплатно)
Цена Вариант B: 25,- Eur/человек

5.	Желающие принять участие в фестивале коллективы до 28 мая 2010 года организаторам должны прислать: заполненную заявку, две качественные фотографии из концертной деятельности коллектива. После подтверждения о получении заявки, в течении трех рабочих дней перевести на счет организаторов аванс 25,-Еur/человек, остаток суммы по приезду на фестиваль.
6.	ВНИМАНИЕ: количество мест в гостинице и продолжительность программы ограничено, поэтому прием заявок может быт закончен и раньше, после заполнении программы.

Организаторы:
VsI „Pramogu karalyste“ 
Адрес: Jonavos g. 40-130, Kaunas, Lietuva
Код: 136022156
Банк: SEB bankas
Счет: LT02 7044 0600 0377 8891
Edvardas Pavlikovicius tel.: +370 676 20424
e.mail: pramogukaralyste@gmail.com
www.talentingas.lt


Форму заявки вышлем по Вашему запросу.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*karalius*,
 А почему фестиваль путешествующий?
Прошу выслать положение о фестивале и форму заявки на contact@vishenka.elcom.ru Будем рассматривать с руководителями коллективовю И никаких экскурсий, знакомства с городом не предусмотрено?

----------


## karalius

> *karalius*,
> А почему фестиваль путешествующий?
> Прошу выслать положение о фестивале и форму заявки на contact@vishenka.elcom.ru Будем рассматривать с руководителями коллективовю И никаких экскурсий, знакомства с городом не предусмотрено?


Сначала была идея делать фестивали каждый раз в другом городе, поэтому путешествующий. :smile:
Экскурсии и знакомства с городом возможны в воскресение (после выселения из гостиницы), самостоятельно бесплатно или гид за дополнительную плату.

Организуем главное: фестиваль, питание, ночлег. И чтобы было как можно дешевле. Если нужны развлечения, их можно организовать дополнительно. :cool:

----------


## gavriloff

какова цена?

----------


## karalius

> какова цена?


4.1. Вариант -А- (1 ноч в гостинице, питание):
16 октября: прибытие на фестиваль, регистрация, обед, репетиция, фестиваль в доме культуры VEF, ужин, дискотека для участников, VIP фуршет для руководителей коллективов, ночлег в гостинице TOMO
17 октября: завтрак, отъезд коллективов.

4.2. Вариант -B- (без ночлега и без питания):
16 октября: прибытие на фестиваль, регистрация, репетиция, фестиваль в доме культуры VEF, дискотека для участников, VIP фуршет для руководителей коллективов

Цена Вариант А: *55,- Eur/человек*, (на 15 человек 1 бесплатно)
Цена Вариант B: *25,- Eur/человек*

----------


## iran4ik

Здравствуйте.Принимаете ли Вы заявки от самодеятельных театров?Возраст от 16 до 40 лет. Время участия весна-лето 2011 года.

----------


## karalius

> Здравствуйте.Принимаете ли Вы заявки от самодеятельных театров?Возраст от 16 до 40 лет. Время участия весна-лето 2011 года.


Про театры пока недумали, только вокал и хореография.
Расскажите пожалуйста побoльше о себе, какая программа?

----------


## iran4ik

> Про театры пока недумали, только вокал и хореография.
> Расскажите пожалуйста побoльше о себе, какая программа?


ответила в личку

----------


## karalius

*Новая дата фестиваля:*
Приглашаем Ваш коллектив для участия в фестивале "Путешествующий фестиваль 2011", который состоится 19-20 февраля 2011 года в Риге (Латвия).

Желающие принять участие в фестивале коллективы до 01-11-2010 года организаторам должны прислать заявку.

Подробнее на www.talentingas.lt

----------


## Alenajazz

*karalius*,
 Чем лучше добираться до Риги и в мае в Литву???? И откуда - из Москвы или из Питера? И солистов всё-таки не приглашаете, только ансамбли????

----------


## karalius

Положение V международного фестиваля песни 

Приглашаем Ваш вокальный коллектив и солистов для участия в фестивале "White fiesta 2011", который состоится 15 января 2011 года в городе Каунас (Литва).

Условия фестиваля:

1. Участники: детские и юношеские вокальные коллективы, и солисты, исполняющие поп музыку. 
2. Возрастные категории: 
    5 – 12 лет;
    13 – 18 лет.
3. Участники фестиваля исполняют две песни под минусовую (без вокала) фонограмму. 
4. Длительность каждого вокального номера не более 4-x мин.
5. Фонограммы принимаются только на CD (кассеты не принимаются). Все композиции представлять на разных носителях. Фонограммы должны быть подписаны четко и разборчиво.
6. Награждения: награждаются самые лучшие, профессиональные, оригинальные песня и исполнитель   Организаторы и жюри оставляют за собой право изменять количества наград, названия.
7. Все участники награждаютса дипломами и сувенирами. 


Финансовые условия участия (для вокальных коллективов):

8.1. Вариант -А- (1 ноч в гостинице+завтрак; для участников, сопровождающих, руководителей):
15 января: прибытие на фестиваль, регистрация,  репетиция, фестиваль, VIP фуршет для руководителей коллективов, ночлег в гостинице;
16 января: завтрак, отъезд коллективов.

8.2. Вариант -B- (без ночлега; только для участников):
15 января: прибытие на фестиваль, регистрация, репетиция, VIP фуршет для руководителей коллективов

Цена Вариант А: 50,- Eur/человек, (на 15 человек 1 бесплатно)
Цена Вариант B: 25,- Eur/человек.
Дополнительная ноч в гостинице + завтрак 25,- Eur/человек

8.3. Финансовые условия участия (для солистов)
Цена Вариант А: 65,- Eur/человек,
Цена Вариант B: 40,- Eur/человек

Условия участия

Желающие принять участие в фестивале коллективы до 1 ноября 2010 года организаторам должны прислать: заполненную заявку, две качественные фотографии из концертной деятельности коллектива. После подтверждения о получении заявки, в течении трех рабочих дней перевести на счет организаторов вступительный взнос коллектива. Дополнительные услуги (ночлег, питание и т.д.) оплачиваютса по приезду на фестиваль.

Организаторы:

VsI „Pramogu karalyste“ 
Адрес: Jonavos g. 40-130, Kaunas, Lietuva
Код: 136022156
Банк: SEB bankas
Счет: LT02 7044 0600 0377 8891
Edvardas Pavlikovicius tel.: +370 676 20424
e.mail: info@talentingas.lt
www.talentingas.lt

----------


## РОМАШКА77

А песни только на литовском можно петь?

----------


## karalius

Конечно нет! Песни на всех языках.

----------


## seagull2

Интересно . а в Латвии есть бюджетные фестивали. Нас интересуют как детские так и взрослые. Народные танци

----------


## nataly755

Подскажите какие фестивали будут проходить летом в Латвии

----------


## Alenajazz

*nataly755*, *Я с сентября жду ответ.... Написала на электронную почту. Тоже тишина. Разве же можно так относится к потенциальным конкурсантам???? Объявил о фестивале - поддерживай связь, отвечай на вопросы... Мы собирались ехать в Литву в мае. Но из-за несерьёзности организаторов передумали и едем в Польшу.*

----------


## nataly755

Мы уже 3 года пытаемся найти фестивали в странах Прибалтики и ответов 0. Хотя пищим. Может они не хотят видеть коллективы с бывших стран постсоветского пространства.?

----------


## Toamna

> Мы уже 3 года пытаемся найти фестивали в странах Прибалтики и ответов 0. Хотя пищим. Может они не хотят видеть коллективы с бывших стран постсоветского пространства.?


*совсем неправильное мнение непонятно чем продиктована.
Я не отвечаю за автора этой темы, но со своей стороны могу сказать:  
Каждый год на наши конкурсы приезжают певцы из России, Белоруссии и др. В нашем конкурсе "Baby Sing", о котором найдешь информацию здесь же в отдельной теме, даже один из членов жюри уже второй год бывает из России. В прошлом конкурсе, например, была солистка даже из Самары.
Если надо больше информации о прибалтийских всех конкурсах, пиши мне на почту -
lietut@gmail.com*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Toamna*, у вас конкурс для вокалистов! А у нас танцевальные коллективы! Что можете посоветовать для танцевальных коллективов направления "современная хореография": сольное, дуэтное, ансамблевое исполнение??? Что можете рассказать про Международный танцевальный конкурс "Арабеск" в Юрмале????
* Очень хочется съездить на конкурсы в Прибалтику!!!!!!*

----------


## Toamna

> *Toamna*, у вас конкурс для вокалистов! А у нас танцевальные коллективы! Что можете посоветовать для танцевальных коллективов направления "современная хореография": сольное, дуэтное, ансамблевое исполнение??? Что можете рассказать про Международный танцевальный конкурс "Арабеск" в Юрмале????
> * Очень хочется съездить на конкурсы в Прибалтику!!!!!!*


*Алена,* про "Арабеск" ничего не слышал, но могу предложить другой конкурс в Юрмале, который проводится в знаменитом зале "Дзинтари", и там будут соревноваться и певцы, и танцоры (конкурс в середине июня):

http://www.baltictalents.lv/glavnaja.htm

Мы там были в прошлом году, хорошая организация, моя девушка в своей возрастной группе получила 1 место с этой песней:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JquIhNdijCU
(запись не из Юрмалы)

И еще, если в Юрмале тебе не подойдет,
напиши мне на почту, я поинтересуюсь и узнаю про конкурсы танцоров в прибалтике конкретно.

----------

